# Demonbane vs Living Tribunal, the Morningstars + Presence



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 31, 2011)

Well then. EG Demonbane versus these three fuckers since... I dunno, shit happened in the Demonbane universe and it grew to be a threat on their end. What happens?


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 31, 2011)

Little word of advice, don't put a known Omnipotent being in a fight. And my friend that's what the Presence is.


----------



## Omnirix (Mar 31, 2011)

Its still questionable whether or not the Presence is omnipotent considering he didn't exactly stop the GEB, but rather fused with him. And the Primal monitor seems to envelop in a much larger realm since the DC multiverse was so insignificant that he/she/it didn't pay much attention to it until after sending a probe (The Monitor) to see it. IIRC it was stated that Michael has the potential to succeed the Presence.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 31, 2011)

Arguable. The Presence can't beat the Great Evil Beast or some shit.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2011)

DemonBane isn't winning this regardless.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 31, 2011)

zenieth said:


> DemonBane isn't winning this regardless.



Care to elaborate on how a being that can roflstomp the other Eldergods, time warp the entire multiverse at once and pops universes with Lemuria Impact is not going to win this?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 31, 2011)

LT solos this


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2011)

I forget the feats for Demonbane. But Eldergods are seriously shit tier in Lovecraft mythology.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 31, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I forget the feats for Demonbane. But Eldergods are seriously shit tier in Lovecraft mythology.



Hoo boy, here we go.

EG Demonbane has so many feats it aint funny. Warping reality on a massively multiversal scale(doesn't DC only have like... around a hundred?), time warped as well. It can summon the Demonbane that is known for popping universes by being so big and brushing against them, and those Demonbane can release enough energy to cause a universal collapse. Also, the time warp ability works at any time, meaning if you kill Demonbane it will come back and fight you from five minutes ago. Infinite homing lasers that never miss and kill you, a sword that seals away gods and contains fucking Azathoth and it has Yog-Sothoth as a pet cat thing.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Hoo boy, here we go.
> 
> EG Demonbane has so many feats it aint funny. Warping reality on a massively multiversal scale(doesn't DC only have like... around a hundred?), time warped as well. It can summon the Demonbane that is known for popping universes by being so big and brushing against them, and those Demonbane can release enough energy to cause a universal collapse. Also, the time warp ability works at any time, meaning if you kill Demonbane it will come back and fight you from five minutes ago. Infinite homing lasers that never miss and kill you, a sword that seals away gods and *contains fucking Azathoth* and it has *Yog-Sothoth as a pet cat thing.*



this is really dumb, like really dumb. Fo reals


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 31, 2011)

zenieth said:


> this is really dumb, like really dumb. Fo reals



It's super-robot. It doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2011)

Bro, there's super robot and there's retarded. That stuff falls well into the latter.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 31, 2011)

TTGL was throwing galaxies at it's opponent.
Mazinger has a mecha that has rockets in it's tits and fired off 100 rocket punches.
EVA turned the planet to orange juice.
Nirvash emits a rainbow aura of destruction.

Since when are super robot shows ever not retarded?


----------



## Judas (Mar 31, 2011)

LT solos.


----------



## Omnirix (Mar 31, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Care to elaborate on how a being that can roflstomp the other Eldergods, time warp the entire multiverse at once and pops universes with Lemuria Impact is not going to win this?



LT is far above infinity gauntlet users like Adam Warlock who easily eradicated abstract multiversal beings like Eternity and Galactus

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 31, 2011)

Demonbane can do that shit to. Beat up the abstract entities, restore them with his time hax just so he can do it again later.

He is trolling Nyarlothotep who timewarped the multiverse at once.


----------



## Orion (Mar 31, 2011)

Michael was continually keeping all of creation from collapsing by restoring it atom by atom for months I believe it was and still had energy to spare....holding off multiversal-omniversal collapse that is trying to happen every second mind you and lets remember Michael is NOTHING compared to the Prescence.

Im not all that familiar with Demonbane but he better be pretty damn ridiculous to go off against LT and the Prescence at the same time.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 31, 2011)

Orion said:


> Michael was continually keeping all of creation from collapsing by restoring it atom by atom for months I believe it was and still had energy to spare....holding off multiversal-omniversal collapse that is trying to happen every second mind you and lets remember Michael is NOTHING compared to the Prescence.
> 
> Im not all that familiar with Demonbane but he better be pretty damn ridiculous to go off against LT and the Prescence at the same time.



It can summon an infinite army of multiversal-busting Demonbanes from every universe and possibility, that can happen, will happen, have happened, can not, will not, and never will. To quote an infamous image macro 'Each one is capable of destroying the multiverse, but they don't because they are all focusing on slapping your shit right now!'


----------



## Orion (Mar 31, 2011)

Multiversal really doesn't mean much in the face of LT or the Prescence.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

Orion said:


> Multiversal really doesn't mean much in the face of LT or the Prescence.



iirc. DC was a limited Multi-verse. Which for Demonbane gets dwarfed by the infinite amount they have.

And I doubt LT can handle literally infinite amount of beings that are on Thanos with power greater than IG... or probably even HotU.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 1, 2011)

The Heart of the Universe is omniversal power that makes the user of said item second only to that of the One Above All. You might want to lay off the baseless suggestions. It's about time you provided a source of your opinion on Demonbane.


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> iirc. DC was a limited Multi-verse. Which for Demonbane gets dwarfed by the infinite amount they have.
> 
> And I doubt LT can handle literally infinite amount of beings that are on Thanos with power greater than IG... or probably even *HotU*.



Ok, now you are starting to wank. There is no way Demonbane is close to the power HOTU has.

And it wouldn't be a problem for LT to handle an infinite amount of beings. Even Cube Beings have infinite power, just on a different level. LT is much more than simply multiversal.

LT solos this.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Ok, now you are starting to wank. There is no way Demonbane is close to the power HOTU has.
> 
> And it wouldn't be a problem for LT to handle an infinite amount of beings. *Even Cube Beings have infinite power, just on a different level.* LT is much more than simply multiversal.
> 
> LT solos this.



I said possibly. I haven't actually read 'The End' yet.

If they have infinite power, then they can't be topped. Otherwise it would be finite. And Demonbane has Azathoth in it's sword which if it breaks would either free it or end everything everywhere... and if it is freed, everything everywhere may still end.

And said sword seals away gods. Which includes the omniverse's creator Azathoth and it's court.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> The Heart of the Universe is omniversal power that makes the user of said item second only to that of the One Above All. You might want to lay off the baseless suggestions. It's about time you provided a source of your opinion on Demonbane.



Define 'source.'


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 1, 2011)

As in the page that brings up Demonbane feats linked in the OBD wiki that describes the actual power of the second form Demonbane. The second form you attempted to claim could possibly compared to an item that makes someone omniversal and only second in power to that of The One Above All.

We've already been presented with Cube Beings that possess infinite power but are still below that of the Celestials.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> As in the page that brings up Demonbane feats linked in the OBD wiki that describes the actual power of the second form Demonbane. The second form you attempted to claim could possibly compared to an item that makes someone omniversal and only second in power to that of The One Above All.



Well the HotU comparison was not so much wanking so much as an incomplete grasp of the power.



This thread has a lot of info on Demonbane. Since it summoned every single Elder God in their Demonbane(easily multiverse buster as a side-effect of a punch), which then proceeded to summon an infinite army from every conveivable possibility. Which then equaled a stomp against it's opponent(which according to you guys is on level to Lucifer Morning Star). Oh, it didn't need to summon the army. It did it by accident apparently, since all it did was wield it's sword.


----------



## Juri (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> I said possibly. I haven't actually read 'The End' yet.
> 
> *If they have infinite power, then they can't be topped.* Otherwise it would be finite. And Demonbane has Azathoth in it's sword which if it breaks would either free it or end everything everywhere... and if it is freed, everything everywhere may still end.
> 
> And said sword seals away gods. Which includes the omniverse's creator Azathoth and it's court.



Not really. There are an infinite number of odd numbers and there are an infinite number of numbers in general. The number of odd numbers is less than the number of whole numbers yet both are infinite. Wrap your mind around that for a sec.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Not really. There are an infinite number of odd numbers and there are an infinite number of numbers in general. The number of odd numbers is less than the number of whole numbers yet both are infinite. Wrap your mind around that for a sec.



I understand that concept. But when you have infinite power, that means your power is infinite. If you apply a limit to it, then it becomes finite. Yes, there are an infinite amount of odd numbers and whole numbers... but a whole number is a number with 0 after the decimal. You can apply numbers to a single whole number and stretch it out to infinity, but remove it being infinite.


----------



## Judas (Apr 1, 2011)

Cardinal Numbers are a bitch.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Well the HotU comparison was not so much wanking so much as an incomplete grasp of the power.
> 
> 
> *
> This thread has a lot of info on Demonbane. Since it summoned every single Elder God in their Demonbane*(easily multiverse buster as a side-effect of a punch), which then proceeded to summon an infinite army from every conveivable possibility. Which then equaled a stomp against it's opponent(which according to you guys is on level to Lucifer Morning Star). Oh, it didn't need to summon the army. It did it by accident apparently, since all it did was wield it's sword.



Which posts in that thread with a connected source suggested it summoned every single *Elder God in their Demonbane*?

I remember it being stipulated that:


Zetta said:


> In his last fight, Demonbane didn't even attack. His mere presence warped reality so hard that an infinite number of *Gunshinkyoushuu Demonbane* (the second form) appeared and beat the enemy for Elder Gold Demonbane.



Gunshinkyoushuu Demonbane is the second form that's supposedly summoned; not more Elder God Demonbanes.


KeitaKuhn said:


> I understand that concept. But when you have infinite power, that means your power is infinite. If you apply a limit to it, then it becomes finite. Yes, there are an infinite amount of odd numbers and whole numbers... but a whole number is a number with 0 after the decimal. You can apply numbers to a single whole number and stretch it out to infinity, but remove it being infinite.



Except that cardinal numbers stipulates that there's varying levels of infinity. This much is actually brought up to explain that cube beings can use infinite power but still are surpassed by Celestials and above.


----------



## Derfine (Apr 1, 2011)

Seriously, Keita, Azathoth and Yog isn't Eldergods, they are outer gods. Way beyond the elder gods but what me curious is Kurou and Al did become STRONGER than outer gods (but still below Azathoth and Yog). 

And the outer gods is inside but Azathoth got released now, Yog - Sothoth doesn't has any feat aside from transport the Grand Saint (short name for Zanmataisei) to outside the multiverse. But based on what character and Mythos said, it should be at least on par with Azathoth. 

Also, Grand Saint Demonbane has been perform multversal - level and scale feat before (by using its last bit of power). But still in the hand of Nyarla even at full - power, this enough prove simply multiversal aren't gonna do shit on her. 

Oh, one more thing. The Demonbanes summoned from Kishinhishou aren't stop at War God, otherwise Nyarlathotep won't use Clockwork Phantom to do the job instead herself (infinite multiversal beings aren't gonna do shit on her). 

@Fury on page 3: Shining Trapezohedron isn't the key, it's the prison. The only way to destroy it, it's itself. Heart of Infinity is somewhat linked with the Trapezohedron, there is a high chance that arifact is the key. 

EDIT: War God even Grand Saint form is nowhere near HOTU. IG would be a better fight but even Lucifer is too much, let along LT.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> TEXT BECAUSE THE QUOTE FEATURE ON THIS FORUM IS SHIIIIT





This thread as well. In addition, to quote my source for facts from untranslated works, it did infact summon the Elder Gods in their Demonbane. They then proceeded zerg rush Nyarlothotep. You know... an outer god that is said to be 'Soul of Azathoth?' Otherwise known as 'The Outer God's Coffee Boy.'

And what sort of abilities has HotU actually displayed anyway?


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2011)

This place never changes


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

You act like Nyaralthotep is big shit. Hell your own post contradicts it. Nyarlathotep is probably the coolest outer god but he's bottom rung and he continuously makes elder gods his collective bitches. These are not feats that boast

 Demonbane.

edit: Cubey? With a rikudo set?


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> This thread as well. In addition, to quote my source for facts from untranslated works, it did infact summon the Elder Gods in their Demonbane. They then proceeded zerg rush Nyarlothotep. You know... an outer god that is said to be 'Soul of Azathoth?' Otherwise known as 'The Outer God's Coffee Boy.'


Why are you refusing to simply link a direct quote?


> And what sort of abilities has HotU actually displayed anyway?


Easily stops all the abstracts and the Living Tribunal with utter ease with its given scale of power explained.


----------



## Derfine (Apr 1, 2011)

@neo: You missed the part where Thanos absorb the omniverse
@Keita: Nyarlathotep still suffer the same fate as LT when face HOTU. 
@Below post: Clockwork Phantom isn't Nyarlathotep's standard equipment, he only use it to troll people.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You act like Nyaralthotep is big shit. Hell your own post contradicts it. Nyarlathotep is probably the coolest outer god but he's bottom rung and he continuously makes elder gods his collective bitches. These are not feats that boast
> 
> Demonbane.
> 
> edit: Cubey? With a rikudo set?


Well he is in Demonbane. And yes, I am aware that Nyarlothotep is weak in OG terms, and trolls the EG. But EG Demonbane > OG. Plus, most of the OG are locked in Demonbane's sword, so... phooey. When they emerged at the bad end for the first game(before EG Demonbane), Azathoth's court and the big belly button of Yog.

Basically the tiers in Demonbane is Nya < EG Demonbane < Azathoth? Maybe?

And considering Nya is multiversal with Clockwork Phantom and has infinite lives... beating him over 400 million times casually has to prove that EG Demonbane is big shit.


----------



## Densoro (Apr 1, 2011)

Er, real quick, I thought LT was omnipotent anyway o_O Unless this is more of that 'multiple levels of infinity' stuff.


----------



## Mifune-Dono (Apr 1, 2011)

Densoro said:


> Er, real quick, I thought LT was omnipotent anyway o_O Unless this is more of that 'multiple levels of infinity' stuff.



Would it be any fun if it weren't?

LT is not omnipotent. In the Marvel Universe, only TOAA is. LT is just nigh-omnipotent.


----------



## Nihilistic (Apr 1, 2011)

LT isn't omnipotent, just very high up on the foodchain. Third to TOAA, surpassed by HotU Thanos and Pre-retcon Beyonder.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 1, 2011)

Who gives a shit all these guys here are high multiversals. Presence created both Lucifer Morningstar and Michael. Regardless Living Tribunal operates on a much higher multiversal scale than Demonbane, he's way above the Infinity Gauntlet or Abstracts or most multiversals in Marvel with the exception of HOTU or TOAA or Pre-retcon Beyonder and MM. Lucifer and Michael are the second strongest Multiversals in DC. Presence is above them.

Making a thread based on no knowledge or assuming all Multiversals are equal leads to bad threads like this.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 1, 2011)

there's a reason why marvel and dc are on the top of fiction


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 1, 2011)

Demonbane is overrated again I see...

Personally I said that any of the Chousin could win, let alone LT, Lucifer, or the Presence.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Who gives a shit all these guys here are high multiversals. Presence created both Lucifer Morningstar and Michael. Regardless Living Tribunal operates on a much higher multiversal scale than Demonbane, he's way above the Infinity Gauntlet or Abstracts or most multiversals in Marvel with the exception of HOTU or TOAA or Pre-retcon Beyonder and MM. Lucifer and Michael are the second strongest Multiversals in DC. Presence is above them.
> 
> Making a thread based on no knowledge or assuming all Multiversals are equal leads to bad threads like this.



>poor punctuation

That aside, you seem to forget that DC is a limited multiverse and while Marvel is an infinite one, Nitro+ is as well. Hell, Saya no Uta which is low on their destruction tier list has a race of things that turn people into them by emitting spores.

Demonbane exists in an infinite amount of universes and can literally be anything. With infinite possibilities of Demonbanes, there could be 'Demonbane that defeated the Living Tribunal,' or some shit like that.

@Nevermind: Those three Tenchi Muyo sluts? Tenchi Muyo which is overrated beyond belief and only has Ryoko as it's saving grace? And you call Demonbane overrated?

Ahaha... that slap me on the knee.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh wow, going to laugh at your post, going to laugh at it fucking hard.

edit: You're about to bring down the full wrath of the Neg Hopper. Good luck with that bro.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 1, 2011)

Infinity


----------



## willyvereb (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Tenchi Muyo which is overrated beyond belief and only has Ryoko as it's saving grace?


Well, someone's just asking for a nuke to drop on him.
This is going to be amusing.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh wow, going to laugh at your post, going to laugh at it fucking hard.
> 
> edit: You're about to bring down the full wrath of the Neg Hopper. Good luck with that bro.



>caring about rep



Seriously, I go to like... eight other forums and I have a neg rep into the thousands. What makes you think I'll care about that?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

Neg hopper doesn't refer to me negging you


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 1, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Infinity



hmmm and were back to the infinite universe garbage again?


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh wow, going to laugh at your post, going to laugh at it fucking hard.
> 
> edit: You're about to bring down the full wrath of the Neg Hopper. Good luck with that bro.





willyvereb said:


> Well, someone's just asking for a nuke to drop on him.
> This is going to be amusing.



_Somebody_ is going to lay the Smackdown on _somebody_.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 1, 2011)

So you don't care for imaginary internet points but you do for punctuation and grammar like that suddenly makes the argument invalid :Ryoma. DC has a limited number of universes? Each of those 52 worlds have their own dimensions, timelines, microverses etc  branching off them. The Vertigo series has Lucifer introducing his own Multiverse and Elaine makes one herself just before Lucifer closes his own Multiverse. There has never been a definate number since each 52 alternate universes branch off into their own ones. Not sure if they've changed this or not.

I'm going to ask you, have you played Demonbane or not? I don't want someone whose not played it spreading rumors to wank it because not many here have. Regardless of Chousin vs Demonbane, this original thread is you thinking Demombane can beat all of these guys. Unless you give feats, no it can't. The word Infinity means nothing to cosmics like LT or Lucifer, Lucifer was stated to be made out of Infinite will since he's made from the Will of the Presence and Marvel operates on a ridiculous scale itself with LT being one of the top dogs.

Rofl at Chousin being overrated while using an obscure mecha from a series not even translated, because history with Bastard!!(before translations) and Getbackers has not taught all of us here to be weary?


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Apr 1, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So you don't care for imaginary internet points but you do for punctuation and grammar like that suddenly makes the argument invalid :Ryoma. DC has a limited number of universes? Each of those 52 worlds have their own dimensions, timelines, microverses etc  branching off them. The Vertigo series has Lucifer introducing his own Multiverse and Elaine makes one herself just before Lucifer closes his own Multiverse. There has never been a definate number since each 52 alternate universes branch off into their own ones. Not sure if they've changed this or not.
> 
> I'm going to ask you, have you played Demonbane or not? I don't want someone whose not played it spreading rumors to wank it because not many here have. Regardless of Chousin vs Demonbane, this original thread is you thinking Demombane can beat all of these guys. Unless you give feats, no it can't. The word Infinity means nothing to cosmics like LT or Lucifer, Lucifer was stated to be made out of Infinite will since he's made from the Will of the Presence and Marvel operates on a ridiculous scale itself with LT being one of the top dogs.
> 
> Rofl at Chousin being overrated while using an obscure mecha from a series not even translated, because history with Bastard!!(before translations) and Getbackers has not taught all of us here to be weary?


Rep is a pointless number, much like post count. Punctuation actually separates things from being unreadable. I never said it made the argument invalid, so stop being presumptuous.

I have played Demonbane... sort of. I had it on my computer a while so my friend could play it, since his family wouldn't like it. He translated most of the interesting parts for me though. So even if I provided the screencaps, it would be in moonrunes. Hence why I linked to some respect threads. I can provide the feats though.

Chouzinkyuushou--or however you spell it is the second strongest and most infamous for being so big that universes burst. It existed where it couldn't exist and fought an equally powerful mecha called 'Liber Legis.' The result of the energy released from their attacks collapsed our universe and it kept on growing until every other universe was merely a speck of dust(semi-hyperbole. The statement was bubbles, but that sounds stupid). The two for for eons but Nyarlothotep got bored and timewarped back to when Demonbane's pilot was a child and she killed him there. - Source: *Name of Mecha* The Prequel Novel

Elder God Demonbane is stronger that that, being greater than most Outer Gods, having a sword with Azathoth sealed inside(we know this since the Bad End of game one released it), piloted by two Elder Gods which are stronger than several Outer Gods on their own and is capable of summoning an infinite army of infinitely powerful Demonbanes from every timeline, every universe and every possibility that has happened, can happen, will happen, will not, can not, never have, never will etc.. They then proceed to Zerg Rush you.

EDIT: The Chousin are from a harem series that was mediocre at best when it aired and aged poorly. And the thing that it says about Tenchi Muyo on the OBD wiki is bull, since if it was such a 'pinnacle' of harem anime, more anime would have taken after it... which it didn't. The genre began to take after Love Hina.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 1, 2011)

Each demonbane was of different power and different, it's the combined attack that adds up to some billions of lives taken. Yeah the novels have some stuff like mountain busting punches, weird vodoo H4X and jumping from universe to universe destroying them where each universe has different laws but that's not going to matter to someone whose even a Celestial level let alone these guys. The sword does'nt have Azathoth sealed up but the Shining Trapezohedron is the key to releasing Azathoth's dimension it just takes two , might be confusing the anime and the game version though.

Being above infinite universes or infinity is not going to matter here.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> iirc. DC was a limited Multi-verse. Which for Demonbane gets dwarfed by the infinite amount they have.
> 
> And I doubt LT can handle literally infinite amount of beings that are on Thanos with power greater than IG... or probably even HotU.



I dont see how Demonbate based on what I have read here can defeat LT which multiversal means absolutely nothing for him and while the Presence isnt omnipotent (primal monitor is or at least stronger) I say he should be at least on par with LT.

Also Demobane defeating Thanos HOTU? Really? You know HOTU is beyond power-tiers becuase his ability isnt things like "I can bust X ammount of universes and have more cosmic power" no, his ability is literally "Im always better than you because I am always more you than yourself" this is why he was able to defeat LT despite LT is above all artifacts in the marvel omniverse (HOTU technically was an item) and still respected this rule, LT indeed was the most powerful beign second only to TOAA in the Marvel omniverse but Thanos was more LT than LT himself as LT was just a part of him.


----------



## Solrac (Apr 1, 2011)

wow when I was still a lurker here last summer 2010, I thought most OBDr's already acknowledged Demonbane being as powerful as Derfine says it is and now it becomes just as much a controversy as bastard and getbackers. 

I kinda saw it coming.


----------



## Judas (Apr 1, 2011)

Asassin said:


> wow when I was still a lurker here last summer 2010, I thought most OBDr's already acknowledged Demonbane being as powerful as Derfine says it is and now it becomes just as much a controversy as bastard and getbackers.
> 
> I kinda saw it coming.



I good chunk of Bastard!! can be found on UNIX manga to compensate for any controversy. It also doesn't stir up as much of a shit-storm as compared to GB-related threads.


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Those three Tenchi Muyo sluts? Tenchi Muyo which is overrated beyond belief and only has Ryoko as it's saving grace? And you call Demonbane overrated?
> 
> Ahaha... that slap me on the knee.





KeitaKuhn said:


> The Chousin are from a harem series that was mediocre at best when it aired and aged poorly. And the thing that it says about Tenchi Muyo on the OBD wiki is bull, since if it was such a 'pinnacle' of harem anime, more anime would have taken after it... which it didn't. The genre began to take after Love Hina.



I better get my popcorn ready.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 1, 2011)

Bastard!! has been translated upto vol 26 right now and they've had other versions like German, Italian and French up there too I recall. Bastard!! was controversial back in the day but not any more thanks to the respect thread done by people who have read  it in the other languages hence why I said (before translation). Getbackers has been banned right now. Demonbane is just harder to support since so few know anything about it outside those who understand the original language.The anime is the only thing translated and that's not as strong as the games or novels outside one cameo from the game characters who are manipulating the plot itself.

All we have on Demonbane is that respect thread by Spectre who has himself gotten his hands on some of the material and while the person has read it, it's harder for us to judge certain feats that come from the game. 

Regardless how true it's power level is it can't win this anyway even with those posted feats.


----------



## Judas (Apr 1, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Bastard!! has been translated upto vol 26 right now and they've had other versions like German, Italian and French up there too I recall. Bastard!! was controversial back in the day but not any more hence why I said (before translation). Getbackers has been banned right now. Demonbane is just harder to support since so few know anything about it outside those who understand the original language. Regardless how true it's power level is it can't win this anyway.



Speaking of which. Where can I buy/find translations for Bastard!! Vol. 16-19, and 26 since those haven't been posted in UNIX manga. 

Also, where can I buy Saint Seiya? I found a site where they have some of the later parts on the story translated, but most of the beginning and middle of the story remains untranslated.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 1, 2011)

Viz went upto vol 18 and 19 I believe the rest are fan translations. Viz should have the SS manga in english not sure but otherwise good luck finding english versions of SS, only the last arc is translated in english and there are some errors in that too.


----------



## Judas (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I found some english translations on Amazon and Ebay, but the volumes available are a bit slim. There as one site I found 2 years ago that had all of the volumes on sale, but I haven't been able to find it to this day.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

Terrible thread, also OP is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Terrible thread, also OP is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



I would love to be able to say one quarter of what you just said to the Uchihafags in the library without beign banned immediatly....


----------



## Solrac (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder if there will ever be a "Demonbane Deception" coming on anytime soon, assuming if the original source doesn't get translated in time.


----------

